# GA16DE, all motor, 15 seconds?



## NX1600 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I'm new to the forum, but not new to forums. I did a search, but didn't find anything that really nailed my question, so here goes.

I'm the proud owner of a '91 NX1600 now for going on four years, and it still has under 110,000 kms on the clock (I'm Canadian).

I'm swapping this to a manual, because it's not already, and yes I have considered engine swaps, but I like the challenge the rarity of trying to make the ga16de fa.. well... faster (LOL).

I want to run 15's, all motor, with full interior, a sub, and amp. No NOS, no turbo, no engine swaps. 

So far, I'm looking at a U.O. Racing flywheel and crank pully, some new plugs and wires, I have installed a Hotshot header, and I'm looking toward a P&P and maybe extrude honing the intake (if I can find a good place). I also want to replumb the exhaust with 2" pipe.

If anyway knows what I'll need to run my desired time (that is anywhere in the 15 second range, mid, low, or high), your advice would be greatly appreciated. I atleast want to keep up to my buddies in their relatively stock 92-94 Integras. (Think RS).

Thanks 

:thumbup:


My NX -- http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/663685


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you do any extrude honing you either need an SAFC or to get the JWT ecu.

you'll need cams.

i might be tough to see 15s with full interior, sub, and amp, even with all that.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Also on what kind of driver you are... And what Tires you will be using


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

www.sentra.net has a list of GA16 mods that put the car well in to the 15's. I was able to run consistant mid-15's with my NA setup before I went turbo. 

I/H/E/, ECU, cams, clutch, and motor mounts. Good tires and a good driver are required also. That amp and sub will not help you any especially f the box is big and heavy.


----------



## NX1600 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmm.. Thanks gentlemen. I qualified for my regional racing license as of a few months ago, and I've taken in a few open track sessions and whatnot, so I'm a decent driver, but I could stand to be a lot better. 

Basicly what I want to do is build an everyday ride, that's respectably fast, but different. The points you've all raised are valid, such as the weight issues and whatnot, but it's part of the challenge. If I end up running even mid 15's with all that junk in the car, then I'll be quite satisfied. If I can't, well, *then* I'll try forced induction. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I/H/E/, ECU, cams, clutch, and motor mounts. Good tires and a good driver are required also. That amp and sub will not help you any especially f the box is big and heavy.[/QUOTE]

Like Wes said and ported throttle body, extrude honed intake and aluminum flywheel. My car went 15.60 with stereo system and all. You need to be a very good drag racer to get these times with street tires and a fully loaded car.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

yes its perfectly possible, check out sentra.net they have the little tricks for that GA16 that can put that into the 15's, i myself have only gotten mine down to a 16.3 and i have very litle performance mods. Its gonna take a good driver and a nice set of tires 

Good Luck!


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

NX1600 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but not new to forums. I did a search, but didn't find anything that really nailed my question, so here goes.
> 
> ...


A sail and a hurricane class tail wind......


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm currently considering swapping to a GA16DE from my GA16i in my Pulsar.

Has anyone had any experience tuning this motor in So Cal, where it seems everything is illegal in regard to engine mods?


----------

